# Why you never buy cigars from Liquor Stores



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Despite not needing any more cigars, I went to a local liquor store today because it was next to the sandwich shop I had lunch at. They had a sign that they now carry cigars. Curiosity got to me. I was expecting nothing but Dog Rockets on a counter-top display, but turns out they really had a walk-in humidor. I use the term humidor loosely as it was meerly two walls in the corner made of pine on top of the ceramic floor. Wasn't looking good, but I walked in for fun. Wow, felt like I walked into a rain forrest, I was suprised there wasn't water dripping down the window. I saw they had a few cigars that might be worth spending money on, AF's, Monte's, Ashton etc. Nothing high end or anything. As I was leaving, I realized that there was humidity gauge on one of the two humidifiers they had running non-stop, and it read 78% humidity. Nothing like extra squishy cigars.


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

Nothing in there is worth spending money on without the proper care. I hate when stores do this, I've been in a few deli's that sold stogies and they had the temperature sky high and the humidity out of control. If you're going to make money off them at least invest in some basic knowledge and equipment. Once I saw in a gas station a box of Macanudo's that had been sitting out on a shelf just in the open, dry as a bone.


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> Despite not needing any more cigars, I went to a local liquor store today because it was next to the sandwich shop I had lunch at. They had a sign that they now carry cigars. Curiosity got to me. I was expecting nothing but Dog Rockets on a counter-top display, but turns out they really had a walk-in humidor. I use the term humidor loosely as it was meerly two walls in the corner made of pine on top of the ceramic floor. Wasn't looking good, but I walked in for fun. Wow, felt like I walked into a rain forrest, I was suprised there wasn't water dripping down the window. I saw they had a few cigars that might be worth spending money on, AF's, Monte's, Ashton etc. Nothing high end or anything. As I was leaving, I realized that there was humidity gauge on one of the two humidifiers they had running non-stop, and it read 78% humidity. Nothing like extra squishy cigars.


Mmmmmm extra squishy cigars ,, My favorite  :r:r


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

My local ABC Liquor Store has a really nice walk in humidor with a great selection of cigars (at reasonable prices). They also keep the RH at 70%. I know what you mean though about dog rockets and improperly cared for sticks. That how I see them at Most Liquor stores.


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Troop_lee said:


> My local ABC Liquor Store has a really nice walk in humidor with a great selection of cigars (at reasonable prices). They also keep the RH at 70%. I know what you mean though about dog rockets and improperly cared for sticks. That how I see them at Most Liquor stores.


Yep when I lived in Florida the ABC by me had a nice walk in with sales all the time and they were perfect consistance


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Make a nice sponge to wash the car with.


----------



## vintagejc (Oct 7, 2007)

There is a store here called Total Wine that has a great selection and a well maintained humidor. It's like a mega store for wine, beer, liquor and cigars.


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Thats how I like my women also, squishy and hot!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I once bought a pair of Double Chateaus from a Liquor Store.
Didn't taste quite the same; never again..


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Same here in the Marietta, Ga. area,,,love their prices on both wine and cigars.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

TRicker said:


> Thats how I like my women also, squishy and hot!!


Stay away from Bea Arthur.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Stay away from Bea Arthur.


There's a Rodney Carrington joke hiding in there some place.

[if you have never heard of him, google is your friend]


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

that isn't necessarily a bad thing. If you like to beat your kids with a nice fat stogie, i've found its better to use a more moist cigar. A dry stogie cracks and falls apart (and of course, leaves bruises.)

I personally use a Montecristo white churchill stored at constant 75% RH. I keep it in the basement where its cold to prevent mold though, dont want it hurting the kids.


----------

